
Humble Lifehacker Software Bundle - domador
https://www.humblebundle.com/lifehacker-software-bundle
======
dancek
Paying more than the average gives you a 1-year subscriptions for LastPass
Premium and a VPN service called CyberGhost.

A list of everything included:

    
    
      $1 or more
       - Breevy
       - Fences + DeskScapes
       - Directory Opus 12 Light
      More than average
       - DisplayFusion
       - LastPass
       - CyberGhost
      $15 or more
       - Acronis True Image 2017
       - Bitdefender Antivirus Plus 2017

